# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اطلاعاتی در مورد رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی

## konkur100

سلام
کسی از دوستان اینجا هست که مشغول تحصیل تو رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی باشه ؟ اگر هست یه اطلاعاتی در مورد این رشته میخواستم . 
1 - چند واحد پاس باید کرد برای فوق دیپلم ؟ و چند واحد برای لیسانس ؟ 2 - چه کتاب های در این رشته باید خوند ؟  3 -نهایتش چه شغلی تو این رشته میشه گرفت ؟
4 - تا چه رتبه ای شبانه تو این رشته دانشجو جذب میشه ؟ 5 - شهریه دانشگاه شبانه علوم آزمایشگاهی چقدره برای هر ترم ؟
ممنون میشم  توضیحات کامل رو بفرستید .

----------


## konkur100

کسی نیست که این رشته رو بخونه ؟

----------


## optician

> سلام
> کسی از دوستان اینجا هست که مشغول تحصیل تو رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی باشه ؟ اگر هست یه اطلاعاتی در مورد این رشته میخواستم . 
> 1 - چند واحد پاس باید کرد برای فوق دیپلم ؟ و چند واحد برای لیسانس ؟ 2 - چه کتاب های در این رشته باید خوند ؟  3 -نهایتش چه شغلی تو این رشته میشه گرفت ؟
> 4 - تا چه رتبه ای شبانه تو این رشته دانشجو جذب میشه ؟ 5 - شهریه دانشگاه شبانه علوم آزمایشگاهی چقدره برای هر ترم ؟
> ممنون میشم  توضیحات کامل رو بفرستید .


چند سال پیش حق تاسیس آزمایشگاه رو از کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی به تخصص های پزشکی و دکترای این رشته منتقل کردند.. به این صورت که متخصصین شاخه های مختلف علوم آزمایشگاهی ( مثل هماتولوژی ) یا دکترای این رشته ( علوم آزمایشگاهی ) میتونستن با همکاری تکنسین های علوم آزمایشگاهی ( کارشناسی این رشته ) اقدام به تاسیس مطب کنن

یک سال بعد ( وزیر بهداشت یکی مونده به آخری احمدی نژاد ... اون خانمه که خیلی کار درست بود ) اومد این کارو کرد که تعدادی کارشناس ارشد علوم آزمایشگاهی در شاخه های مختلف میتونن با همکاری همدیگه یک آزمایشگاه تاسیس کنن( البته به صرفه نیست که 5 نفر بخاطر ماهی 10 میلیون باهمدیگه همکاری کنن )

اما درباره خود رشته!!! باید بگم بعضی دروس این رشته مثل انگل شناسی ، قارچ ها و ویروس ها جزو سخت ترین درس های آموزش عالی هست ... 

بازار استخدامیش یک بازار متوسط به بالا هست یعنی استخدام به راحتی نمیشه گفت ولی در سطح قابل قبولی هست

----------


## BacheMosbat

ای بابا نا امیدمون کردید که من فکر کردم استخدامش قطعیه  :Yahoo (21):  خب یکم بیشتر راجب اینکه لیسانساش کجاها میتونن سرکار برن و حدود حقوقشون چقدره :/

----------

